

Seeking Review/Feedback for my MVP - Thrill Engine - EmilsV

Hi everyone,<p>I am excited to share with you my venture  - Thrill Engine.
It's a service for finding and booking Action sports travel destinations.<p>I started working on this out of few things:<p><pre><code>    Pure passion - been riding a snowboard for a while, recently got into kiteboarding and surfing is next on the radar (life is short, gotta live it up :))!;
    After using similar services, while planning trips, seen areas of improvement;
    Had a long time goal to start my own thing.

</code></pre>
I'm a hustler, who decided to learn and do all the coding by myself ( after struggling to find CTO )
Needless to say that it took me a lot of time and pain to build my MVP :)<p>Please check it out and let me know your feedback -- http://www.thrillengine.com/
Thank you for your time. You are Awesome!<p>Emils
======
WotV
Interesting venture. From a graphic design standpoint, I'm not crazy about the
header - too busy - but I like the concept.

~~~
EmilsV
Thanks! Design will be improved later on.

